# finishing sip panels and mag board



## jake (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there a difference mudding and taping a house were the perimiter walls are built with sip pannels, and the walls inside the perimiter are covered with mag board? If so what is the difference between them, and how do you finish them?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

What is MAG Board? Sips walls do not matter though. House should be easier to heat and should have flatter ext. walls and less scrap (butts don't have to fall on layout). Be sure hangers didn't cover any elec. boxes, could be really hard to find later. Hope they used screws only -- no nails, OSB won't grip the shank and nails pop!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Got me confused with sip walls


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Got me confused with sip walls


 
Me too, but I think it's a wall panel of foam with osb on each side.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Are those the extra thirsty boards, or the ones wirh drymouth?!


----------

